
Negative subscription models: Trapping you in a club you didn't know you joined - iamchmod
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-adore-me/
======
zeristor
Also there's the silent renewals you don't know about until it's been paid,
you quibble this and told that you were given notice which turns out to be at
the very bottom of a dull email. This happened to me (lets just say a discount
membership card in one of the UK's larger cities), I took it up with Paypal
who gave me the refund. Someone had the nefarious business model torpedoed.

